# Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!



## R8. (7. Mai 2010)

Huhu Leute,

ich wollte euch mal fragen wieviele fische (goldfische) in meinen 500L teich passen? Ich dachte so vllt. an 5 wer das ok oder is dass zuviel ??

und was ist die perfekte anzahl für einen 500L teich von TOOM ? 

MfG Feliix


----------



## Christine (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

Sorry, Felix, aber in einen 500-Liter-Teich gehören gar keine Goldfische, eigentlich überhaupt keine Fische. Hast Du unseren Einsteiger-Beitrag schon mal gelesen?


----------



## robsig12 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*



felixreh schrieb:


> Huhu Leute,
> 
> ich wollte euch mal fragen wieviele fische (goldfische) in meinen 500L teich passen? Ich dachte so vllt. an 5 wer das ok oder is dass zuviel ??
> 
> ...



Hallo Felix,

wenn Du sie richtig schlichtest, könnten 200 reingehen. (Kommt natürlich auf die Grösse der Fische an) 

Nun mal im Ernst. Bitte keine Fische in einen 500 Liter Teich. Das ist im Sommer unterträglich für die Fische, und im Winter tödlich. Solche Themen gibt es hier immer wieder.
Bitte lese dich ein wenig ein. Gib einfach Miniteich oder 1000 Liter teich etc in der Suche ein, und es wird viel darüber kommen.


----------



## Christine (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

Hier noch ein bisschen Lesestoff:


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23960
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22060
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/25452


----------



## R8. (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

hm.. also wir waren in einem fischfachgeschäft oder so und der typ sagte zu mir das höchstens 4 reinkommen können. Und für den Winter wird sich was finden ich denk da bleiben sie nicht im Teich bleiben und bei OBI sagten sie auch so 3-4 goldfische könnten hinein !


----------



## Christine (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

Die wollen verkaufen!

Schon mal überlegt, dass die davon leben, dass  jedes Jahr die toten Goldfische ersetzt werden müssen?

Bei aller Liebe - aber weder O.i noch Ho......ch oder sonst ein Baumarkt wäre auf meiner Liste der Fischfachgeschäfte ganz oben. Die kriegen Massenware und so wird sie auch verkauft.


----------



## phil73 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

Hallo alle,
erstmal ich habe auch vor jahren das selbe wie ?felix? erlebt.
aber nun meine frage, wieso dürrfen keine goldfische in einen 500l teich aber in ein 200l aquarium?
Lg Phil


----------



## Christine (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

Siehst Du die Links da oben - da steht alles vielfach drin.

Kurzfassung:  Weil die Umweltbedingungen völlig andere sind.


----------



## R8. (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

hm.. fische keine gute idee  kann ma da garnix machen??


----------



## R8. (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

und was hast du jetz phil ? haste jetz fische oder größeren teich


----------



## Christine (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

Hi Felix,

also Fische solltest Du vergessen, aber wenn Du den  Teich ansprechennd gestaltest, hast Du ganz schnell ein Paradies für __ Molche und __ Frösche (sofern in der Nähe ansässig), Insekten und __ Schnecken. 

Schnecken sind zum Beispiel  wesentlich Temperaturtoleranter als Fische. Da gibt es total unterschiedliche - wie zum Beispiel diese hier...

Sehr interessant sind auch Sumpfdeckelschnecken, die sind nämlich lebendgebährend.

Alternative wäre natürlich ein größerer Teich.


----------



## phil73 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

Hallo,
ich hatte 7 goldfische in meinem 500l teich und die haben 3 jahre überlebt;
nun habe ich einen neuen teich folienteich (selberbau)mit mehr als 1000l und die gleichen fische da drin(7 goldfische sind nicht mehr als 10-15 cm groß)
Lg Phil


----------



## Christine (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

Hi Phil,

:sorry aber nicht wesentlich besser.


----------



## phil73 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

reichen meine 1000l+ nicht?
Lg Phil


----------



## Christine (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

Für die Menge an Goldfischen? 

 - auch Dir möchte ich nochmal diesen Beitrag empfehlen. Besonders den Abschnitt über Fische.


----------



## hoboo34 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

---> Spaten raus und graben


----------



## phil73 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

OK,
ich habe aber gehört das sich Goldfsiche der teichgröße anpassen?
Lg Phil


----------



## Christine (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

Ammenmärchen. Das nennt man im richtigen Leben Krüppelwuchs. Ist ungefähr genauso, wie früher den Japanischen Edeldamen die Füsse eingeschnürt wurden, damit sie nicht wuchsen. Netter Gedanke, oder?


----------



## hoboo34 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

Hier ist sich die Wissenschaft noch gar nicht einig. 
Abgesehen davon: Egal wie groß die Jungs sind, in 500 L sind sie mehr denn je extremen Temperaturschwankungen ausgesetzt, damit verbunden Wasserqualität etc.

Tu es nicht.....

Wie gesagt: mach aus 500 die 5000 dann werden dich die Goldies lieben.


----------



## phil73 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

Hallo,
okay sowas hab ich mir gedacht
aber welche fische in meinen Teich passen hätte man mir auch früher sagen können
jetzt kann ich meine goldis doch nicht aufgeben
und wenn welche passen am besten zu ca 1500l?
moderlsichen golderlitze?
Lg Phil


----------



## hoboo34 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

..kommt drauf an. Wie soll er denn aussehen ?


----------



## phil73 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

Hallo,
ja wie soll er schon aussehen?am besten bunte fische deswegen habe ich nun goldis
Lg Phil


----------



## Christine (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

Hallo Phil,

wenn der Teich denn tief genug ist, dann vielleicht __ Moderlieschen ODER Goldelritzen. Wobei die Goldelritzen natürlich "bunter" sind. Interessant und gut zu beobachten sind beide, weil auch die Moderlieschen reichlich an der Oberfläche aktiv sind.


----------



## R8. (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

Bekannte von uns haben in einem 120L Teich 3 Goldfische ( märz-oktober ) im winter in einem 5.000 L Teich bei freunden ! Den geht es super !


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

Woran willst Du erkennen, dass es denen super geht? Weil sie nicht schreien, oder weil sie noch leben  Das ist ungefähr genauso, als ob du im Sommer im Gäste-WC wohnst. Das ist schlicht und ergreifend Tierquälerei.


----------



## R8. (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

Nicht jeder Mensch hat nix zu tuhen und kann den ganzen Tag am Teich rumhocken  bzw. 10.000 lieter teiche bauen.dieses kleine Becken gibt es schon seit über 20 Jahren und bis jetzt sind fische nur durch die Nachbarskatze geklaut wurden.


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

Was soll das denn heißen - nichts zu tun und den ganzen Teich am Teich hocken? Und Du willst mir doch nicht erzählen, dass die Goldfische in der 120 Liter Schüssel 20 Jahre alt sind. Ich wette, da werden jedes Frühjahr neue reingeworfen. Ist und bleibt nun mal Tierquälerei.


----------



## phil73 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

Hallo,
also für einem 1000l+ Teich mus man sich wohl zeit nehmen wenn man ´´kleinere´´fische halten will!
MfG Phil


----------



## R8. (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

Haha, ich schrieb: Das Becken steht schon über 20 Jahre und wir haben jedes Jahr andere Fische weil wir die Fische für den Winter in ein Becken von Freunden setzen welches viel tiefer und größer ist ! Und im Frühling bekommen wir wieder neue Goldfische die halt im Kescher sind ! Aber ist mir jetzt auch egal ich will mich hier nicht streiten aber wenn man einen Teich unter 3.000 l hat und Fische will kommen nur abwertende Antworten und man fühlt sich keines wegs wilkommen !!!!!!!!!!!

Aber das ist mir jetzt egal und wie gesagt ich will nicht streiten.

Also lass es uns einfach vergessen und gut is !


----------



## robsig12 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*



felixreh schrieb:


> Bekannte von uns haben in einem 120L Teich 3 Goldfische ( märz-oktober ) im winter in einem 5.000 L Teich bei freunden ! Den geht es super !



Nur 3?

Da gehen doch bestimmt 10 rein auf die Menge?













:smoki


----------



## R8. (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

hehe es war ja noch ein kleiner molch drin


----------



## Echinopsis (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*



felixreh schrieb:


> Also lass es uns einfach vergessen und gut is !



Nichts ist gut 
Wenn die Geschichte wirklich stimmt (was ich aktuel noch bezweifel) ist es schlichtweg eine Tierquälerei wie Christine schon schrieb.
Wenn Du/Ihr nicht die Zeit habt einen vernünftigen Teich zu bauen, solltet Ihr dies nicht auf dem Rücken der Tiere auszutragen. Wenn Dir der Aufwand zu groß ist, kann man eben keine Tiere halten...


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*



felixreh schrieb:


> aber wenn man einen Teich unter 3.000 l hat und Fische will kommen nur abwertende Antworten und man fühlt sich keines wegs wilkommen !!!!!!!!!!!




Felix, denk doch bitte mal nach - das machen wir doch nicht, um Dich zu ärgern, sondern weil es uns um das Wohl der Tiere geht, denn die können sich nicht wehren.

Auch wenn Du sie an jeder Ecke für ein paar Cent bekommst, sind Goldfische Lebewesen und keine Deko-Stücke. Und für ein Lebewesen, für das man die Verantwortung übernimmt, muss man entsprechend sorgen.


----------



## R8. (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

Hmm.. ja ihr habt schon Recht aber ihr/ich könnt eh nix daran ändern auch wenn ich wollt! Aber wenn ein Fachmann zu mir sagt das 4 Goldfische in einen 500L Teich passen und Phil´s Fische auch 3 Jahre in einem 500L Teich überlebten werden dies auch 4 schaffen !


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*



felixreh schrieb:


> ein Fachmann zu mir sagt das 4 Goldfische in einen 500L Teich passen!



Das ist kein Fachmann, der will verkaufen. Und Phil vergrößert seinen Teich gerade, weil er eingesehen hat, dass es so nicht geht.


----------



## heiko-rech (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

Hallo,


felixreh schrieb:


> Aber wenn ein Fachmann zu mir sagt das 4 Goldfische in einen 500L Teich passen



Mir hat ein Fachmann für einen 200L Miniteich auch Goldfische verkauft. Ebenso hat mir ein anderer Fachmann für ein 60L Aquarium 3 Schleierschwänze verkauft.

Nachdem ich dann aber viel gelernt und gelesen habe, wurde ein größerer Teich gebaut. Ca. 2700-3000L, also auch nicht riesig. Das Veralten der Fische ist dort ein gänzlich anderes. Leider haben nicht alle Fische, die ich hatte es geschafft. Zwei Schleierschwänze aus dem Aquarium starben im Teich. Einer recht schnell nach dem Umzug, einer überlebte den Winter nicht. Der dritte ist putzmunter. Auch ein __ Goldfisch, der ursprünglich im Miniteich war und im Aquarium überwinterte, lebte nach dem Umzug in den größeren Teich nicht mehr lange.

Die verbleibenden Fische, 2 Godfische, 2 Schubunkin, ein __ Schleierschwanz und zwei __ Sonnenbarsche (die habe ich erst im größeren Teich eingesetzt), scheinen sich sehr wohl zu fühlen. Sie sind Gesund und zeigen ihr Arttypisches Verhalten. 

Ich muss mich sehr zurückhalten, denn mir würde ja auch noch ein Sarassa und ein orange-farbener Goldfisch gut gefallen. Aber mir kommt, außer den vorhandenen Fischen kein weiterer mehr in den Teich, auch wenn ich hier lese, dass in ähnlich dimensionierten Teichen bis zu 20 Goldies gehalten werden.


Wenn ich es nochmal machen würde, ich würde vermutlich keine Fische mehr einsetzen, aber sie waren nunmal da und ich wollte sie auch nicht abgeben. 

Ich werde immer ganz neidisch, wenn ich hier die Bilder von Molchen und Fröschen sehe. Sowas werde ich an meinem Teich nie haben, wegen der Fische. (Ein zweiter Teich, ohne Fische ist in Planung!!)

Vielleicht konnte ich dich ja mit meinen schlechten Erfahrungen dazu bringen, das mit den Fischen nochmal zu überdenken.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## phil73 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

Hallo,
wie Christine schon richtig gesagt hat waren auch aus meiner Sicht 500l zu klein für meine Glodfische!
MfG Phil


----------



## animei (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*



felixreh schrieb:


> Haha, ich schrieb: Das Becken steht schon über 20 Jahre und *wir *haben jedes Jahr andere Fische weil *wir* die Fische für den Winter in ein Becken von Freunden setzen welches viel tiefer und größer ist ! Und im Frühling bekommen *wir *wieder neue Goldfische die halt im Kescher sind !


Hattest Du nicht geschrieben: "*Bekannte von uns* haben....." ?

Dein Teich ist über 20 Jahre alt, und gestern hast Du die ersten 4 Pflanzen gesetzt?
Dein Teich ist über 20 Jahre alt, und gestern hast Du hier im Forum nachgefragt, was für einen Filter Du brauchst, weil Dein Wasser auch *ohne Fische *grün wird?

Dazu fällt mir nix mehr ein.:__ nase


----------



## R8. (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

ich sagte ja bekannte also genauer gesagt meine sagen wir meine halboma  und ich hab mir auch ein Teich gebaut !!  Deshalb das wir aus dem Text


----------



## Kaje (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

Obi ist auch kein Fachmarkt bzw. Zoohandlung - Das Wissen in der Tiefe bei deren Mitarbeitern beschränkt sich meist leider nur auf das Grundwissen - Wenn überhaupt.. Wer sagt, dass 4 Goldfische in einem 500 Liter Teich bedenkenlos gehalten werden können, der hat seinen Beruf verfehlt..

Eigentlich verstehe ich auch die Leute nicht, die dieser "Fachberatung" glauben schenken wollen, wenn ansatzweise der gesunde Menschenverstand benutzt werden würde - Nicht böse gemeint!


----------



## robsig12 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*



felixreh schrieb:


> Hmm.. ja ihr habt schon Recht aber ihr/ich könnt eh nix daran ändern auch wenn ich wollt! Aber wenn ein Fachmann zu mir sagt das 4 Goldfische in einen 500L Teich passen und Phil´s Fische auch 3 Jahre in einem 500L Teich überlebten werden dies auch 4 schaffen !



Das geht natürlich! Sehe da keín Problem. Die Fische müssen sich halt ein wenig anpassen, aber zum Glück schreien die nicht so laut wie andere Tiere.

Klappt übrigens auch bei Menschen ganz gut. Nennt man da halt Einzelhaft! Nur da haben die was verbrochen um das durchzumachen. 

Im anderem Fall bist du der Verbrecher, und die Fische müssen es aushalten.

Wenn Du Beratungsresident bist, stell bitte keine solche Fragen in einem Forum. Es wird Dir hier kein einziger User sagen, dass ist gut was Du machst. :evil


----------



## Kaje (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

@Robert: Dem gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen - Wären auch meine Worte gewesen!


@Felixreh: Finde es immer wieder Schade, dass die Tiere (auch wenn es "nur" Fische" sind), die Fehler der Menschen ausbaden dürfen --> Nicht weil Sie dies nicht wissen würden, sondern wie in diesem Fall fachmännischen Rat schlicht und einfach ignorieren!

Tut mir leid, wenn ich dies nun so direkt sagen muss, aber diese Einstellung ist erbärmlich! - Verhälst Dich wie ein kleines Kind in der Trotzphase..


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

Wer Fische haben möchte sollte lieber einen angepasst großen Teich bauen oder sich ein kleines Aquarium in die Wohnung stellen - alles andere ist Tierqäulerei.

In solch einem kleinen Teich siedeln sich sehr schnell schöne __ Molche an - die sind doch auch eine schöne Alternative ?


----------



## Echinopsis (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

Ich verstehe eure Meinungen zwar, trotzdem bitte ich sachlich zu bleiben.


----------



## sister_in_act (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

Hallo heiko



> Ich werde immer ganz neidisch, wenn ich hier die Bilder von Molchen und Fröschen sehe. Sowas werde ich an meinem Teich nie haben, wegen der Fische



das stimmt soo nicht
ich habe  kois, noch ein paar restliche Goldfische  und 

__ kröten, __ frösche, __ molche, __ libellen aller art usw.

sie kommen wenns ihnen paßt und die umgebung ihnen bietet was sie brauchen.

lb grüße ulla


----------



## heiko-rech (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

Hallo,


sister_in_act schrieb:


> das stimmt soo nicht
> ich habe  kois, noch ein paar restliche Goldfische  und
> 
> __ kröten, __ frösche, __ molche, __ libellen aller art usw.
> ...



ich habe aber noch zwei __ Sonnenbarsche (darum werden aus meinen 5 Goldies auch nicht 500 ) und einen kleinen Teich, der keine eigene Pflanzenzone hat.

Und Außerdem:
Am Samstag habe ich einen großen Busch entfernt, die Wurzel ausgegraben und nun ein riesen Loch im Garten. Womit füllt man riesen Löcher im Garten auf? Natürlich mit Wasser. Was liegt also näher, als ein neues (kleines) Teichprojekt?

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## sister_in_act (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

das ist es , heiko...
wen die sucht mal ergriffen hat der buddelt wie *bodo mit dem bagger* und bekommt immer neue ideen.

laß uns per bild teil haben an deinem neuen *projekt* 

viel spass

ulla


----------



## heiko-rech (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

Hallo,


sister_in_act schrieb:


> laß uns per bild teil haben an deinem neuen *projekt*



werde ich versuchen. Aber das wird ein Langzeitprojekt, das ich nur nebenbei verfolge. Ich habe noch zu viele andere offene Baustellen. Ich denke nicht, dass ich dieses Jahr noch Wasser einlassen werde.

Heute wird erst einmal der vorhandene Teich mit Pflanzen nachbestückt. wenn es dann mal sonniger wird, gibts davon mal aktuelle Fotos.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## R8. (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

@ Kaje 

Fachmänner sind für mich welche die Fische verkaufen nicht welche die in einem Forum i was schreiben !
Auch wenn ihr sagt die wollen verkaufen welcher Anfänger hört nicht lieber auf die Verkäufer ??


----------



## heiko-rech (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

Hallo,


felixreh schrieb:


> Fachmänner sind für mich welche die Fische verkaufen nicht welche die in einem Forum i was schreiben !


Bei Internetforen muss man aufpassen, das stimmt schon. Jedes Forum, egal zu welchem Thema hat einen gewissen Tenor, auf den es sich eingefahren hat. In einem anderen Teichforumist alles unter 20 Kubik,Massenweise Technik und 20 teuren Koi nur eine Pfütze. 

Hier geht der allgemeine Tenor eher in Richtung viel Wasser, wenig Fisch, viele Pflanzen. Mir persönlich gefällt das sehr gut.Ich versuche dies zu berücksichtigen und der Erfolg stellt sich derzeit ein.

Zu den Informationen im Forum, solltest du dich noch in Büchern informieren und vor allem versuchen Zusammenhänge zu verstehen. Ich bin auch Anfänger und lerne täglich dazu. Genau das ist für mich das spannende am Teich.

Beiträge in einem Forum sollte man immer hinterfragen. Mit der Zeit weiß man dann,auf wessen Antwort man sich verlassen kann und wer eher nur Halbwissen unter die Leute bringt. Wenn du an deinem Teich Spaß haben willst, wirst du einfach viel lernen müssen. In diesem Forum bist du da schon gut aufgehoben.



felixreh schrieb:


> Auch wenn ihr sagt die wollen verkaufen welcher Anfänger hört nicht lieber auf die Verkäufer ??


Als Anfänger kann man vieles einfach nicht beurteilen. Ein guter Verkäufer wird dir sagen, was du hören möchtest. Ein Berater würde das villeicht anders angehen, aber oft sind die Leute eben "nur" Verkäfer.

Und wenn du mal ganz ehrlich bist, als Anfänger, mit kleinem Teich und großen Wünschen interpretiert man auch gerne mal was in die Aussagen hinein, das einem hilft ein gutes Gewissen zu behalten.


Gruß

Heiko


----------



## animei (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*



felixreh schrieb:


> Fachmänner sind für mich welche die Fische verkaufen nicht welche die in einem Forum i was schreiben !



Dann versteh ich aber nicht, warum Du hier im Forum fragst.


----------



## R8. (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

aus reiner neugier was ihr dazu sagt


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

Lieber Felix,

vielleicht solltest Du Dir einen anderen Spielplatz suchen. Es gibt hier genug User, die ernstgemeine Anfragen haben. Mit so einem Quatsch verschwendest Du nur unsere Zeit.


----------



## robsig12 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

Einfach ignorieren. Schade für die Zeit vorm PC.

Wer weiss ob Felix seine Eltern überhaubt einen Teich in der Grösse von 500 L zulassen.

Viell. würde es ja schon reichen, wenn er seinen Sandkasten entleert, und da Wasser einlaufen lässt! :smoki


----------



## R8. (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

Oh keiner zwingt euch zurück zu schreiben blumenelse  ich habe auch nur die weiteren Fragen beantwortet !

Und robi du hast doch bestimmt den ganzen tag zeit vorm pc rumzuhängen !? 

aber mir egal ich verlass das forum bye


----------



## phil73 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

tuh es


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

Danke 

Wuzzel


----------



## Annett (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Fische im 500L Teich ?!*

Ich denke, es wurde alles gesagt, was es dazu zu sagen gab.

Damit nun endlich Ruhe einkehrt, mache ich hier deshalb mal ausnahmsweise dicht.


----------

